
New antibiotic family discovered in dirt - 0xbadf00d
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43032602
======
tmnvix
As a lay person, it's not clear to me whether these malacidins were found in
mycelium (fungi). I'm inclined to think this is likely. If so, finding them in
dirt is not really surprising (30% of dirt is comprised of mycelium - living
and dead). It seems like the obvious place to look for new antibiotics.

For anyone that's interested in fungi I can't recommend listening to Paul
Stamets talk on the subject more highly. Like a lot of people here on HN I
take in _a lot_ of information and his recent interview with Joe Rogan[0] was
one of the most fascinating things I've come across in years.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ)

~~~
8bitsrule
There was a reason all of the indigenous cultures got out in the woods and got
to know their plant neighbors -very- well. 4 billion years of evolution
produced copious treasures for those humble enough to root around in the woods
and swamps. (Favorite example: aspirin)

